# You just never know what you're going to



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hahahahaha. Was it scared?


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

LOL!! What a great laugh to start off the morning! Poor goat!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor baby, hope it was able to stay still for yall to get it off her head.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

one day I looked across the road from my house and a goat had his head (somehow) through the fence and he was pulling straight back (unsuccessfully) to get it loose. I tried calling my neighbors, who weren't home, so went over and helped him and finally was able to twist his head so the horns would fit back through. It was scary for me (and I am sure for him)


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!!! Poor thing! I hope it's okay. How funny though!


----------



## epollum (Apr 12, 2011)

What a funny way to start the day. Though, I'm sure the goat didn't feel that way.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor little silly girl. I love goats. I had one as a pet when I was a child and they are quite smart, but do manage to get into predicaments for sure!:doh:

I used to have to help the goats get back through the fence all the time when I kept my horse in a pasture with them. It was sure a relief when their horns finally got too big for them to fit through.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Poor little thing - thank goodness you were home!


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Must have been decaf, a full can of caffeinated would have had that can off in a second!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goat*

Thank God you were there to help her!!


----------

